
Protestors use laser pointers to bring down police drone - mpweiher
https://boingboing.net/2019/11/13/protestors-use-laser-pointers.html
======
theandrewbailey
> That's awesome. Why are the lasers effecting the drone?

> Turns out they don't. Which I didn't find out until someone in the crowd got
> in touch

[https://twitter.com/MisterKeitel/status/1194707969818021888](https://twitter.com/MisterKeitel/status/1194707969818021888)

~~~
floatingatoll
Dereferencing that a couple times leads to this:

> i been close like 2 mts from this scene and happened that the owner of the
> drone are in the middle receiving the drone. was a controlled descent. Here
> is the video

[https://twitter.com/matiasojedam/status/1194665625278468096](https://twitter.com/matiasojedam/status/1194665625278468096)

